# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  ireland

## ireland

hi everyone, I am a 76 year old widow, came from Ireland 46 years ago.joined this forum because I know nothing about how to fix things,hoping to learn how to fix small things like changing tap washers. and if I have a big problem knowing all the ways it can be fixed before I call a tradsman in that way I will know what they are talking about and not be riped of as has happened in the pass.i live in perth au.

----------


## Marc

"Too old for this" is just up your alley. 
Yes, that is his name here. Go figure!
Ask away  :Smilie:

----------


## cyclic

And "too old for this" is in Perth as well.
He even has his dating pic up for all to see.
OMG, this has become a dating site.
I'm 70 but I'm on the other side of the island, oh, and I'm spoken for.
Welcome to the site young lady. :Blush7:

----------

